# Voting Poll: PotM May 2013



## Overread (Jun 1, 2013)

It might be a small month, but there is no lowering of the quality - three stunning shots to fight it out for the month - good luck to all! 

Polyrhachis Queen Ant by orionmystery






The Smoking Man by bigtwinky





The Infamous Biker by Ballistics


----------



## leeroix (Jun 1, 2013)

Epic, all of them...


----------



## Ballistics (Jun 1, 2013)

Very proud to be a part of this!


----------



## pic_chick (Jun 1, 2013)

most of the time I can look, pick and vote in moments ,but this month has me wishing for more then one vote. All three really should win so here is hoping for a tie


----------



## bc_steve (Jun 8, 2013)

pic_chick said:


> most of the time I can look, pick and vote in moments ,but this month has me wishing for more then one vote. All three really should win so here is hoping for a tie



I was thinking the same thing.  Fewer choices and it's harder than ever!


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 23, 2013)

damn cool to be in such awesome company


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 26, 2013)

Agreed, it's a tough vote.  No matter the results, these are all wonderful shots... nicely done, all three of you.


----------



## Ballistics (Jun 30, 2013)

Nevermind.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats to all three of you -- a very hard selection to make.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 7, 2013)

This is turning into a close race.  LOL

Regardless of the outcome, all three of you did great.  Awesome lineup of shots.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 7, 2013)

Longest month ever lol. First I'm in the lead now orion lmao


----------



## Overread (Jul 7, 2013)

Let this be a lesson that modern laptop power cables are utterly rubbish - seriously the one time I have half decent internet whilst on holiday and the darn cable decided to die on me  Polls and all will be updated later today (hopefully when this tiebreaker is broken )

It's a very very close month though! Very well done to all


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 13, 2013)

So... now what?


----------

